# Help with application forms????? Im baffled



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi its Wendy again. Firstly thank you to everyone who responded to my previous posts, yous have all been so helpful and i wouldn't have got this far without yous. X

This is the situation at the moment. I have NEARLY everything i need to send off the forms but im stumped on a few of the questions and i CAN NOT get through to anyone in the london office, its all automated. I have just rang the irish office and they told me they dont know any information! Which doesnt surprise me. They told me i have to e-mail the london office but that it takes up to 28days for a reply 

I really need to send these forms off ASAP so im hoping yous can help me out, again ANY information will be greatly appreciated.

Here goes:
Q1: It says on the generic application form and document checklist: Have i got my CSQ and if not when did i apply. Im thinking thats in relation to Qubec which im not going to, so do i need this. If not do i just fill out N/A

Q2: Whats a national identity document?

Q3:Statutory Declaration on Common Law Union. How do i prove this? We do not live or own a house together. Jimmy lives across the road. But we do have children together, we have joint insurance on our car and we have been on numerous holidays together and 100's of photos together with the children. Should i send all of this information to them? And will it suffice? 

Q3: Language Test. We are applying under the federal Skilled Worker route. It says we have to have our language test results, do we actually have to go for a language test to prove we can speak English even though we were born and rared in Ireland?

Q4:Parents place of birth. Our parents were born at home in their house, should i fill that in as place of birth, technically that is the correct answer.

Q5:Holidays we have been on. I know the year of every holiday and the month, will that do or do i have to put the exact dates. I honestly can not remember the date of a holiday i went on to Italy 11 years ago, but i know the month........

Q6:Passports. We are planning on going in August 2012 (fingers crossed we will have our visas by then, sushhhh don't burst my bubble, i know its possible we wont but that's the plan) So, our passports are valid until 2014 and the kids are valid until 2013. Is that ok? If they expire while were there can we just apply for new ones over there?

Which brings me to 

Q7:Flights. Do we have to book return flights when going, or will one way be ok being as were planning on staying there, is that ok for the federal skilled worker visa? Its a bit confusing.

Im so sorry for all of the questions but i really hope someone will have some information that i can use so i dont have to wait for another month to get an e-mail back so i can send the application off. 

We want to go to canada ASAP lane:

Thank you so so much
Wendy


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

*Hope this helps*



wendy82 said:


> Hi its Wendy again. Firstly thank you to everyone who responded to my previous posts, yous have all been so helpful and i wouldn't have got this far without yous. X
> 
> This is the situation at the moment. I have NEARLY everything i need to send off the forms but im stumped on a few of the questions and i CAN NOT get through to anyone in the london office, its all automated. I have just rang the irish office and they told me they dont know any information! Which doesnt surprise me. They told me i have to e-mail the london office but that it takes up to 28days for a reply
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

wendy82 said:


> Q3:Statutory Declaration on Common Law Union. How do i prove this? We do not live or own a house together. Jimmy lives across the road. But we do have children together, we have joint insurance on our car and we have been on numerous holidays together and 100's of photos together with the children. Should i send all of this information to them? And will it suffice?


You cannot apply as common-law if you have not lived together for 1 year. Period. The only way around this is to apply as a conjugal partner, but to do so you need to prove that you could not live together as follows:

"You may apply as a conjugal partner if:

you have maintained a conjugal relationship with your sponsor for at least one year and you have been prevented from living together or marrying because of:
an immigration barrier
your marital status (for example, you are married to someone else and living in a country where divorce is not possible) or
your sexual orientation (for example, you are in a same-sex relationship and same-sex marriage is not permitted where you live)
you can provide evidence there was a reason you could not live together (for example, you were refused long-term stays in each other’s country)."

Note, if you chose not to live together, you cannot apply.

"You should not apply as a conjugal partner if:

You could have lived together but chose not to. This shows that you did not have the level of commitment required for a conjugal relationship. (For example, one of you may not have wanted to give up a job or a course of study, or your relationship was not yet at the point where you were ready to live together.)
You cannot provide evidence there was a reason that kept you from living together.
You are engaged to be married. In this case, you should either apply as a spouse once the marriage has taken place or apply as a common-law partner if you have lived together continuously for at least 12 months."

Your best bet would be to get married and apply as spouse.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I was actually just going to add that if you don't live together then you cannot apply as common law as you are not classed as that.


----------

